# Monark Aluminum Pedestal Cover



## TR6SC (Jul 23, 2017)

I made a little sled to hold the work. These tops in aluminum are very delicate, no thicker than a matchbook cover, about 0.015"
I set the dowel so that the top touches it on its underside. 




This piece is in very good shape. No dents or deep scratches, but it is covered with little pock marks from what I guess is atmospheric corrosion. I'd like to file and sand it all away, but I'm afraid of turning this rare bird into shredded aluminum foil. I began with #150 and steered clear of the edges. 


 
I skipped no grits as I went up to #1500.

 
Polishing with Simichrome at each grade of paper highlighted scratches I'd missed. They must be removed before I can move forward.

 
The final result is a long way from perfection, but a longer way still than from where I began. The hardest part is staying off the danger zones. Don't want to lose the detail.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow those results are amazing.
I love the look of polished aluminum.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 24, 2017)

I'll take two to go.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 5, 2017)

Wow! Nice job!!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Aug 6, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> I made a little sled to hold the work. These tops in aluminum are very delicate, no thicker than a matchbook cover, about 0.015"
> I set the dowel so that the top touches it on its underside.
> View attachment 649475
> This piece is in very good shape. No dents or deep scratches, but it is covered with little pock marks from what I guess is atmospheric corrosion. I'd like to file and sand it all away, but I'm afraid of turning this rare bird into shredded aluminum foil. I began with #150 and steered clear of the edges.
> ...



Looks perfect to me, GREAT JOB !


----------

